# Windows 7 RTM: Installation Issues



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Windows 7, the final version is being released August 6th to members of TechNet and MSDN. Other interim releases will follow leading up to the final public release on October 22nd.
The purpose of this thread is to report your experiences with the installation of this final version of Windows 7. If you are having problems, this will be a place to come for help. If you have a good experience, post it here. If you have a problem and find a fix, post it here. We want to accumulate as much information as possible to help everyone but especially those who won't see this final release until October. 

As always, the more information you give us, the more helpful we can be. Information about your hardware will be helpful.

Lastly, this thread is for people who have made the decision to move to Windows 7. If you just want to bash Microsoft or Windows 7, please start your own thread.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Windows 7 X64 Build 7600 RTM... installed to Drive C as a "Clean Install" over a Vista installation. 

Installation Time 38 minutes. 

All devices detected and drivers supplied during install with the exception of my fingerprint reader (which requires software) and my HP Color LaserJet 1600. Device Manager shows no errors. Successfully identified by part number my Logitech Mouse and Keyboard.

My System:
Asus P5KE Motherboard
Intel Core 2 Duo 8400 3 GHz
8 GB Memory
nVidia GTS250 Video 512MB
4xSamsung 640 GB Hard Drives
2x20 DVR Burners


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I have now done RTM installations on 3 of my computers. Two went very easily and quickly. I had done RC installations on these so I expected things to be smooth. The third computer was a 8 month old Sony VAIO laptop. That install was a bit more complicated and time consuming. I think the issues stem from the fact that laptops tend to have more proprietary, cutting edge features and sometimes require the vendor's drivers. Windows installed generic drivers in most instances but the generic drivers missed some features. To get some of the laptop's features working correctly required that I go to Sony's download website and download the driver they had on their site for the original Vista install. It worked for the most part until I went too far. In trying to get some custom media control/AV buttons working, I downloaded some Sony utilities that must have contained software for power management. This seemed to conflict greatly with Win 7's power management and it started throwing errors about the battery being the wrong battery or not inserted properly and going into hibernation. Ended up pulling the battery to stop the error messages and having to do a Restore to a point back before installing these proprietary Sony utility drivers. Gave up on those media control buttons for now and got everything working very nicely after that. Maybe Sony will release updated Win 7 compatible drivers after Win 7 goes to the general public. I'll also send Sony Support a message about the problem. So bottom line, laptop installs of Win 7 as a clean install can be more time consuming do to unique drivers.

Otherwise, Win 7 RTM installs very easily. Also, love how it handles network stuff so well. I have a printer attached to my home server and it easily found that printer, installed the drivers and set it up in one quick automated process. In comparison to XPand Vista, it was a breeze. XP took almost an act of god and manipulating drivers to make it work and Vista was not as bad but not automated either.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

As a rule, laptop installs will contain some special issues. It would be a good idea before tackling a laptop to make sure you have all the Vista drivers before hand. Also expect proprietary software to present issues. It will probably take the manufacturers a little while to get some of these apps updated.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

I just downloaded Windows 7 Pro from Microsoft Partners. I’am running Vista Business. Tried to install Windows 7 Pro, and get to the point to where I select install. I receive a message “ Load Driver a required CD/DVD drive device driver is missing.
Any Suggestions. All versions are 32bit


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Need details on your computer... desktop/laptop, is your cd/dvd internal or external. There are many possibilities here.

Off the top of my head you might look at the motherboard setup and see if there is a setting for "IDE emulation for SATA drives". If there is, turn it off and try again.

Larry



fmcomputer said:


> I just downloaded Windows 7 Pro from Microsoft Partners. I'am running Vista Business. Tried to install Windows 7 Pro, and get to the point to where I select install. I receive a message " Load Driver a required CD/DVD drive device driver is missing.
> Any Suggestions. All versions are 32bit


----------



## jim31 (Aug 30, 2009)

Larry,

Need some advice on Windows 7 RTM install.
I've installed many RC with no problems but when I attempt to install Windows 7 RTM it keeps telling it cannot format the disk.

I'm running a Windows XP Pro computer with XP on disk1 and Windows 7 RC on disk2. I first disconnect disk1 and then boot from Windows 7 RTM setup disk (as I've always done for previous copies of RC).

When the setup program gets to Custom setup, I attempt to format disk2 and that's where it fails.

Suggestions greatly appreciated.

Jim


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

fmcomputer said:


> I just downloaded Windows 7 Pro from Microsoft Partners. I'am running Vista Business. Tried to install Windows 7 Pro, and get to the point to where I select install. I receive a message " Load Driver a required CD/DVD drive device driver is missing.
> Any Suggestions. All versions are 32bit


There are some others having the same issue and it seems to stem from using an older CD/DVD Optical Drive. Getting a new one seems to be the best fix, or if you have 2 try using the other.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Jim... sorry I am just catching this..

I need a little more information... does your computer currently have XP and Windows 7 RC installed on it? Are you using to physical hard drive or a single partitioned drive?

Larry



jim31 said:


> Larry,
> 
> Need some advice on Windows 7 RTM install.
> I've installed many RC with no problems but when I attempt to install Windows 7 RTM it keeps telling it cannot format the disk.
> ...


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Need details on your computer... desktop/laptop, is your cd/dvd internal or external. There are many possibilities here.
> 
> Off the top of my head you might look at the motherboard setup and see if there is a setting for "IDE emulation for SATA drives". If there is, turn it off and try again.
> 
> Larry





fmcomputer said:


> I just downloaded Windows 7 Pro from Microsoft Partners. I'am running Vista Business. Tried to install Windows 7 Pro, and get to the point to where I select install. I receive a message " Load Driver a required CD/DVD drive device driver is missing.
> Any Suggestions. All versions are 32bit


Well we solved the problem. It was a bad download from MS. They suggested downloading using microsoft download progam instead of using web browser.
Everything works...


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad you got it fixed


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I need a confirmation on this.
I installed RTM as a clean install booting from the dvd and now i cannot see my vista hard drive from windows 7 but i can view windows 7 from vista
I am guessing i should have lauanched the install from Vista to be able to view all my internal hard drives?


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

I find MS Windows 7 installation not having a Windows XP (any version) upgrade path short of a clean install or install Vista32 then Windows 7 quite funny. 

Do they really expect everyone to dump what they have and do a clean Windows 7 install or buy Vista 32 and Windows 7 so they can upgrade ? 

I think it's time to start looking outside MS for operating system solutions.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

CopyCat said:


> I find MS Windows 7 installation not having a Windows XP (any version) upgrade path short of a clean install or install Vista32 then Windows 7 quite funny.
> 
> Do they really expect everyone to dump what they have and do a clean Windows 7 install or buy Vista 32 and Windows 7 so they can upgrade ?
> 
> I think it's time to start looking outside MS for operating system solutions.


I see no problem at all... $15 will make all your problems go away and we have discussed this before...

PCmover Windows 7 Upgrade Assistant from LapLink software will handle your upgrade from Windows XP to Windows 7. PCmover Windows 7 Upgrade Assistant is able to facilitate a complete in-place upgrade to Windows 7 on a computer running Windows XP (or most other Windows versions as well). All programs, files and settings will remain the same as they were on the old operating system.

The $15 download price is good until October 22nd, after which it may go up.

While I am vehemetly against ever upgrading to a new OS... why would you want to carry any grief over into a new OS... I understand that some want to take this path. This will allow you to do it.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

CopyCat said:


> I find MS Windows 7 installation not having a Windows XP (any version) upgrade path short of a clean install or install Vista32 then Windows 7 quite funny.
> 
> Do they really expect everyone to dump what they have and do a clean Windows 7 install or buy Vista 32 and Windows 7 so they can upgrade ?
> 
> I think it's time to start looking outside MS for operating system solutions.


Try the Windows 7 Migration Tool. It saves you a lot of time and keeps all of your personal settings. You will have to reinstall your applications, but that is the cost of a clean installation.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> I see no problem at all... $15 will make all your problems go away and we have discussed this before...
> 
> PCmover Windows 7 Upgrade Assistant from LapLink software will handle your upgrade from Windows XP to Windows 7. PCmover Windows 7 Upgrade Assistant is able to facilitate a complete in-place upgrade to Windows 7 on a computer running Windows XP (or most other Windows versions as well). All programs, files and settings will remain the same as they were on the old operating system.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will recommend this solution to those I know looking to move to Windows 7 from XP. I agree, why change if it works today and there is nothing in the new OS to benefit from.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

CopyCat said:


> Thanks, I will recommend this solution to those I know looking to move to Windows 7 from XP. I agree, why change if it works today and there is nothing in the new OS to benefit from.


You misunderstand, I am against using the upgrade method to move from one OS to another. A new OS should get a clean install.

Remaining on XP during the Vista roll out was one thing, staying on XP with Windows 7 is not maximizing your computers potential.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> You misunderstand, I am against using the upgrade method to move from one OS to another. A new OS should get a clean install.
> 
> Remaining on XP during the Vista roll out was one thing, staying on XP with Windows 7 is not maximizing your computers potential.


OK....I'm sold. 

Actually, after reading all your information....I had multiple copies of WIN7 on pre-order (coming 10/22), and now also got multiple copies of *Laplink's PC Mover Upgrade Assistant *(cheap - $14.95) to move from XP to WIN7 on multiple PC's.

For those with XP - the simplist way to move over to WIN7.

_[I have 2 licensed copies of Vista Ultimate, and could have made the move through Vista then to WIN7...but my time for going through all that is worth far more than $14.94 to do it the easy way with Laplink]_


----------



## ETNSC (Nov 4, 2007)

Does any know if a clean install in required to move from Vista Home Premium 32 bit to Win7 Home Premium 64 bit?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

ETNSC said:


> Does any know if a clean install in required to move from Vista Home Premium 32 bit to Win7 Home Premium 64 bit?


Yes... you can not upgrade 32 bit to 64 bit. Sorry.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> *Windows 7 student upgrade hell*
> Posted by Philip Elmer-DeWitt
> October 24, 2009 8:03 AM
> 
> ...


http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/10/24/windows-7-student-upgrade-hell/


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Count me as one of those students who had issues with the download. Fortunately, the tricks allowed me to burn a ISO so that I can do a clean install to a brand new 1TB drive ($70 at Fry's, and it has 32 MB of cache with the same product number). Also, if you are having problems with the key during install, keep it blank. It will still install without a key, but bug you to activate.

Needless to say, it is 2:26 AM, and I have a bootable copy of Win7-32 bit. (64-bit is coming). Yet, so far:
Created a 30 GB temp partition for temp files and such.
Changed all of the reg entires to point to D:\Temp and D:\Systemp respectively
Moved the temporary internet files to the D: drive
Installed XMarks to sync my bookmarks
Changed the time server from time.windows.com to us.pool.ntp.org
More when I get some SLEEP and complete some homework assignments. Anyone know off the top of their head what the minimum Firefox that can be installed.... is it 2.x, 3.0.x, or 3.5.x?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

FYI - I did a clean install yesterday on my old HP laptop. It was a complete success and boy is it running fast!


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Performed a custom install from Vista Home Premium to Win 7 Pro. All went well, but now at startup, I get the dual boot screen asking if I want to start Vista or 7. Both choices give me 7 when selected and I never asked for a dual boot anyway.

I used to know how to manipulate the boot options in XP, but it's been so long, I've forgotten. How to I get it to just boot straight in. I don't want to lose my Windows.old directory just yet.

Thanx.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I just downloaded Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor to my 2003 vintage HP laptop and installed it. When I attempted to run the program, I got an error message -- "... has encountered a problem and needs to shut down" etc. Nice! I know I need to do a clean install, but wanted to know about hardware readiness. I'm running XP SP3 on the laptop and have a problem: the latest set of updates installed and upon restart, before getting to the normal desktop, I get a blank screen and the hard drive light comes on solid. No control from keyboard. If I shut down by holding down the power button and restart in safe mode, I'm able to do a system restore to an earlier (prior to update download) state and the computer runs fine. If I allow the updates to download and install, the same problem arises. I'd like to go ahead with the Win 7 install, but want to make certain the computer can run it. I'm pretty certain I'll have to increase memory -- I currently have 768K. Hard drive is big enough -- 120 Gigabyte. The processor is a 1.8 GHz mobile Athlon XP. Any thoughts/advice?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Cholly I PM'ed you...


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Performed a custom install from Vista Home Premium to Win 7 Pro. All went well, but now at startup, I get the dual boot screen asking if I want to start Vista or 7. Both choices give me 7 when selected and I never asked for a dual boot anyway.
> 
> I used to know how to manipulate the boot options in XP, but it's been so long, I've forgotten. How to I get it to just boot straight in. I don't want to lose my Windows.old directory just yet.
> 
> Thanx.


Timmay - If you haven't fixed it yet, I'd try and download the program EasyBCD (not sure if that is the latest version, but is the latest I could easily find...)

It is for Windows Vista, but I haven't seen anything saying it wouldn't work in Windows 7. Just delete the boot option for Windows Vista, and you'll 'hopefully' be fine


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Performed a custom install from Vista Home Premium to Win 7 Pro. All went well, but now at startup, I get the dual boot screen asking if I want to start Vista or 7. Both choices give me 7 when selected and I never asked for a dual boot anyway.
> 
> I used to know how to manipulate the boot options in XP, but it's been so long, I've forgotten. How to I get it to just boot straight in. I don't want to lose my Windows.old directory just yet.
> 
> Thanx.


Edit/
Never mind. There is no boot.ini file in Windows 7. :nono2:


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

A tip of the hat to Larry for answering a number of Windows 7 questions for me.:gott::icon_bb::bowdown::righton::wave:


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

I just installed Windows 7 Home Premium on one of my PC's. This PC was going from XP to Windows 7. I did a clean install. 

The first problem that I encountered was windows update found a graphics driver for my second display, which is a Nvidia FX 5200 pci. Windows installed the driver and the system crashed. It rebooted and came back up but to a screen that asked if I wanted safe mode. I said no and booted normaly. The system came up at that point and both displays now work. The other adapter is a Nvidia 6200 AGP.

I instlled from XP and the Windows 7 drive is now drive D: I had previously had Windows 7 RC installed in the partition. I did not want that so I booted from the XP partition and deleted the new Windows 7 partition. I reinstalled by booting off of the DVD and reinstalled Windows 7. It again crashed with the install of the FX 5200 driver. I had this problem with all previous versions of Windows 7 that I had installed on this machine. I and reported them but I have not seen a fix for the problem. 

If I use windows update there is an optional driver for the Nvidia 6200. If you install that driver it caused an error on the FX 5200 adapter and it will not work at that point untill you reload the FX 5200 driver which caused the system to crash but will work after it has rebooted.

Second thing was the dual boot menu had two entries to boot up Windows 7 and it should have only had one. This is an easy fix, I just went in and ran MSCONFIG and deleted the second Windows 7 entry on the boot tab and that fixed that.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

afulkerson said:


> I just went in and ran MSCONFIG and deleted the second Windows 7 entry on the boot tab and that fixed that.


Thank you! I knew it was there somewhere. M$ just moved it like so many other things.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have successfully installed Windows 7 Home Premium on my primary computer: an HP m8330f Media Center computer, but not without problems. I installed doing an upgrade from Vista Home Premium. I started the install at 4:40 p.m., and it completed at 11:45 p.m. The reason it took so long is that the installer would hang during the install, with the message "windows needs to restart" alternating with an install progress screen.I tried restarting several times, only to have the installer restart from scratch and then end up with a screen saying the instller could not start. I went to Microsoft's Windows 7 support site and found an article entitled "Upgrade stops responding (hangs) at 62% when you upgrade to Windows 7". 
It's at http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/975253
Once I followed the instructions in the article, the upgrade ran with no further problems. 
Now, it's time to play!


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I have read all of the posts on this site related to Win7 and all the suggestions that Larry provided. I was a little concerned about doing the upgrade (from Vista) since HP website did not list my less then 2 year old laptop as supported for Win 7. But following all of Larry's (and others) suggestions I moved forward with the upgrade on both HP Laptop and Desktop PC's and had NO issues at all. Laptop took 3 hours and Desktop 2 hours and everything works as it did before. My guess is that would not be the case had I not had the experts on this site preparing us novices. Thanks to all!!!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I was able to complete the Vista to Windows 7 upgrade in 1 hr & 45 min with only one issue. The ATI Catalyst Control Center wouldn't upgrade properly. When I would reboot, it gave me a message saying that it couldn't upgrade it and to call ATI support. Everything continued to work fine, but couldn't use that program to adjust my display. 

So I tried using the ATI program to uninstall it and then download the Windows 7 version, but it kept hanging. Finally had to use "Uninstall a Program" in the control panel to remove 2 ATI listings. Then download the Windows 7 version and everything worked fine. So you might try this if you have a program doesn't upgrade properly.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

I have two graphics adapters. A Nvidia 6200 agp and a 5200 pci. 

If i install the Windows 7 driver for the 6200 the 5200 gets an error and will not work. If I install a driver for the 5200 both work. However if I use sleep or hibernation to turn off the PC it will not come back up and hangs. If I use reset to reboot it prompts for safe mode. I will come back up but it sends a msg about the graphics adapter causing the problem. :nono2:

It used to work when I had Windows 7 RC installed.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Larry,

I've tried to upgrade a Vista Ultimate 64bit to Win7 Ultimate today and twice it's hung up on the last phase 'Transferring File Settings and Programs' 

'Installing devices and setting up your system.'

The mouse is frozen, all I can do is power off and it uninstalls. 

Any ideas? Any phone number I can call?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Larry,
> 
> I've tried to upgrade a Vista Ultimate 64bit to Win7 Ultimate today and twice it's hung up on the last phase 'Transferring File Settings and Programs'
> 
> ...


Is it hanging at 62%?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Larry,
> 
> I've tried to upgrade a Vista Ultimate 64bit to Win7 Ultimate today and twice it's hung up on the last phase 'Transferring File Settings and Programs'
> 
> ...


Also what antivirus is installed in Vista?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Windows one call - that I should have never bought!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Windows one call - that I should have never bought!


There is a fix if it stalls ar 62%. Otherwise try uninstalling One Care, reboot and try again.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Actually, I was wrong. I had replaced OneCall with Security Essentials a few weeks ago.

I jus uninstalled SE and restarted the upgrade. Hour 10.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

0-4 on the installation tries. I uninstalled SE. Any other ideas? I really don't want to have to re-install everything!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> 0-4 on the installation tries. I uninstalled SE. Any other ideas? I really don't want to have to re-install everything!


I don't think you have any choice at this point but to do a clean install.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

0-5. . . The logfile showed it stopped at 59% of the 'Transferring Files, Settings, Programs" phase. . . so I ran the 62% patch.

The Shift-F10 console doesn't come up either. The machine is frozen.

I'll inventory this week and accumulate all (most?) of the program source and try a new install next weekend. I can't have this machine down during the work week.

I wish I'd never done 64 bit Vista Ultimate . . . but $400+ later here it sits.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

0-6 . . . Found an HP notice, to update the BIOS, disconnect all USB devices and the network (sounds like an HR2x!) and still locked up near the beginning of the 'Transferring, files, programs, etc. . .'


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I'd say at this point a clean install is the way to go


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, next weekend. . . time for football.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Football: Go Chelsea


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I got a wild hair and started the new installation a couple of hours ago . . . and guess what. . it failed at the same point. (hope it restores properly this 7th time!!)

So, it's off to talk to HP about the machine. I'm sure I will be berry, berry happy with the calls.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Machine's got a temper any issues like this when installing Vista ?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It came with Vista home and I think I remember problems when upgrading to Ultimate. . .


----------

